# 2cool marker on the beach.



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd heard a while back that some of the fresh water guys on 2cool use a strip of yellow tape or ribbon and attach it to their boats/kayaks vehicles to let others know they're 2coolers.

With the Spring upon us and Summer soon to follow, Im sure the number of 2coolers frequenting the beach for some surf trout is bound to increase. Thought it might be a good idea to recognize one another so I suggest we start doing the same.

Originally posted in the General Fishing Discussion and a few said they would start doing it.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=489107


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe a ribbon tied to our sand spikes?


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

That would be great. What color?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

They are talking about yellow ribbon. To support the troups and recognize 2coolers.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Im definitely going to start doing it. If you see a red ford ranger with a yellow ribbon attached to an antenna around Surfside, that'll be me.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

That would be good for the meeting at the end of TCD. And just see how many people read this post.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

troutless said:


> That would be good for the meeting at the end of TCD. And just see how many people read this post.


When is that exactly?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

There are two meetings in the next 90 days.
The first is on April 27th at Sam's Beach located at Access # 5.
The second is on June 29th at the end of CTD- Go the Wade Fish Forum for more details.
I know its going to be fun.


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

Doing my car and boat!!!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Put the 2cool sheepie sticker on your car


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

troutless said:


> There are two meetings in the next 90 days.
> The first is on April 27th at Sam's Beach located at Access # 5.
> The second is on June 29th at the end of CTD- Go the Wade Fish Forum for more details.
> I know its going to be fun.


Awesome. Had no idea. Im going to try to make it.


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Will be in for the Yellow Ribbon - In Sargent - Matagorda or this weekend while in Corpus !


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Good man! Apparently Mont is working on making flags if I understand correctly.


----------



## STXTOPWATER (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tx-sharkfishing forum also uses yellow to mark members. Not that it makes a difference what forum your on.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/flags/

Flags are now available.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Purchased and will be flown with pride!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

My kayak is yellow but i plan on buying a flag.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

flags????


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

kweber said:


> flags????


https://www.gardnerandmartin.com/store/flags/specialty/2-cool-fishing-flag#.UXvodqK-rX-


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats a great idea. I will be putting the yellow ribbon on my truck untill i get a flag. 

Any one want to go fish sargent some time next week around 5/1 or 5/2?


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Can I use my wife's yellow drawers?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I just ordered my flag. Thanks Mont


----------

